# Curry Chicken with Coconut Milk served with  Spiced Rice



## kitchenelf (Dec 23, 2004)

*Curry Chicken with Coconut Milk*
served with Spiced Rice

1 chicken, cut into chunks
1 TBS chili powder
2 TBS curry powder
1 TBS paprika
1 tsp. cumin
3 cloves of garlic, chopped
2 white onions, chopped
2 tomatoes, roughly chopped
½ cup cilantro, chopped
2 TBS oil
1 bay leaf
1 lb. sweet potatoes, peeled and cut into small chunks
1 C coconut milk
3 C water
Salt and pepper to taste

Let me start out first thing by saying I added a lot more curry, cumin, and cilantro – I also garnished after plating with more fresh cilantro.  I left out the chili powder but I’m sure it would be good – I was just afraid that it would have a “chili” taste, which I did not want.

Heat oil in big pot and sauté onion and garlic until onion is slightly caramelized.  The onion gets nice and sweet when you let it brown a little.  This should take about 5-7 minutes.

Add chicken chunks and continue cooking for about 3 minutes.  Add all remaining spices and stir for a few minutes.  Let this mixture cook until chicken is tender.  Add the rest of the ingredients; adjust any seasonings necessary (this is where I always add more cilantro, curry, and cumin).

*Spiced Rice*

Brown big dice white onions in a combination olive oil and butter.  Once caramelized add amount of rice you are using.  Stir to coat rice thoroughly and brown a little.  For 2 cups of uncooked rice I add about 10 whole cloves and break up 3 sticks of cinnamon into large chunks.  Add appropriate amount of salt.  Stir to evenly distribute.  Add appropriate amount of chicken broth instead of water, stir,and place lid on and do not lift until rice is done according to directions.  While the rice sits for the appropriate amount of time after cooking I add to the top about 1 cup of golden sultans.  Then stir in when rice is done sitting.

It’s a pain but a spice ball just does not work in this recipe – remove cloves and cinnamon pieces.  

For each plate I pack the spiced rice in a 1/2 cup timbale then place upside down in middle of plate and then do curry chicken around the rice.  You can use an ice cream scoop if necessary.


----------



## quidscribis (Dec 30, 2004)

The chili powder they're probably talking about in your recipe is likely not at all the same as the chili powder that you can usually get in North America.  The chili powder you get is usually a dark brown almost burgundy, and if I'm not mistaken, is actually a combination of other spices.  The chili powder that we get here is closer to paprika or cayenne.  It's ground red peppers.

Probably the best substitute for it would be dried red pepper flakes.  Give that a try and see how it goes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 1, 2005)

I can't imagine 1 TBS of ground red chili powder!!!!!!!  I do add some ground red pepper as I like this dish with a bit of heat.  Thanks for the idea though - that's probably what they mean - but I'm not brave enough to add 1 TBS! LOL


----------



## quidscribis (Jan 2, 2005)

For that amount of chicken, it seems about right for something that would be mild.  For me.      If I were making it, I would likely add 3 or 4 tablespoons. . .  But I'm a freak of nature when it comes to spicy food.

I hope you try it again using a bit more.  Have some fun with it . . .    

Yep, I'm thinking of giving this recipe a try.  With the increased chili powder, of course.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 2, 2005)

quid - One day I'll just dump 1 TBS of ground chili into the pot!!!!! lol

I love this recipe - especially with the spiced rice - I thought the rice would have too many conflicting flavors but it is wonderful together!!!!  One thing I was going to do the next time is add some grilled pineapple.  I have had many curries with pineapple and the bit of sweetness is good but I think a char on them would bring out a wonderful flavor!!!  Not too many - just a hint.


----------

